# My NEW CANDINO PLANET SOLAR GMT



## cibertris (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi everybody,greetings form Spain!
Just arrived my new candino Planet Solar GMT.I have no words.Top quality,great design,amazing project.It has everything to be your loyal partner for a lifetime..and more!

details

St. Steel AISI 316L 44.5 mm asymetric case
Crown protectors inspired in Planet Solar ship floating elements
Dial "tapisserie"on relief,inspired on solar cells that supports all energy ship requiers
Engraved back with time zones and referenced cities
Screw back
Shappire glass with trapezoidal and dome magnifier lent for date
GMT function with independent 4th needle
rehault with 24hrs.bicolor
delicious Polyurethane personalized Planet Solar bracelet
Deplo clasp with double securyty and engraved
Big corown with sculpted logo
Quartz Swiss Made (as I wanted)

Amazing watch with differnt possibilitys

Further information for Planet Solar project
RELOJES SUIZOS CANDINO

The watch on the web
RELOJES SUIZOS CANDINO

Here borrowed pics of my watch as I am the worst photographer on this side of the Atlantic ocean and the wach live is more stunning than every photo can show.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting design


----------



## jimmy jones (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice! hows the lume?


----------



## cibertris (Jan 27, 2008)

jimmy jones said:


> Nice! hows the lume?


lume corrrect.Not espectacular but correct.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice. It has an Ingenieur vibe to it that I really dig.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Very good looking watch,they might have some possibilities...


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

lovely watch...sturdy design


----------

